# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  أنواع القصص

## هالة محمد

القصة القصة هي مجموعةٌ من الأحداث التي يرويها الكاتب أو القاص، وتشتمل على حادثةٍ أو مجموعة من الحوادث المتعلقة بشخصيات إنسانية تختلف في طرق معيشتها وتفاعلها مع مواقف الحياة، ويمكن القول أن القصة تُعتبَر من أقوى عوامل جذب انتباه الإنسان، فتجذب القارئ وتُثير انفعالاته، كما تثير فضوله للمتابعة ومعرفة النهاية،[١] وهي أُحدوثةٌ يرويها أحد الأشخاص، أو أُحدوثةٌ مكتوبةٌ غايتها المتعة والفائدة، كما عُرفت بأسماء عديدة في التاريخ العربي، ومن هذه الأسماء: الحكاية، والخرافة، والخبر؛ حيث تعتبر خبراً منقولاً شِفاهاً أو كتابةً،[٢] ويمكن القول اختصاراً أنّ القصة عبارة عن حكاية تدور حول أشخاصٍ وأحداثٍ متحركة، إمّا أن تكون حقيقيّةً وواقعيةً، وإما أن تكون من نسج الخيال.[٣] Volume 0% ‏سينتهي هذا الإعلان خلال 14   أما معنى القِصَّة في اللغة، فهي كما وردت في المعجم الوسيط أنّها (الجملة من الكلام، وهي الحديث، والأمر، والشأن، وهي حكاية طويلة مستمدة من الخيال، أو الواقع، أو من الاثنين معاً، وتكون مبنية على قواعد محددة من الفن الأدبي، وجمعها قِصَصٌ)،[٤] وتُعدّ القصة فنّاً حديثاً من فنون الأدب، فهي تُعبّر عن واقع يُحتمل وجوده، أما اعتبارها فنّاً قائماً بذاته، فكان منذ أن بدأ القرن التاسع عشر؛ إلّا أنّ تطوّرها واهتمام النُّقاد بها ازداد مع بداية القرن العشرين، وتعددت الآراء حولها، فاعتبرها بعض النُّقاد عملاً فنياً حديثاً ليس له صلةٌ بالماضي، في حين كان الرأي الراجح والأكثر صحة أنّ لها جذوراً تمتدّ إلى الماضي العريق؛ حيث إنّها لم توجد من العدم، كما أنّ كل فنٍّ من أنواع الفنون لا بد أن يكون قائماً على فنونٍ سابقة من الماضي، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك مقامات بديع الزَّمان الهمذاني ومن سار على دربه، فقد مثّلت مقاماته أول بوادر فن القصة العريق.[٢] ومن الجدير بالذكر أنّ القصص والحكايات عُرفت منذ القدم؛ بسبب حاجة الإنسان المُلحّة للتعبير لغوياً عن أحواله، ومشاعره، وتجاربه في الحياة؛ حيثُ انتشرت الحكايات الخرافية بدايةً، وتداولها الناس شفوياً، فكانت القصص هي المأوى الذي يلجأ إليه الناس للاستراحة من أعباء الحياة وتحقيق المتعة، وللاستماع إلى تجارب الآباء والأجداد، وللتطلُّع من خلالها إلى آمال المستقبل،[٥] وتعد القصة وسيلةً من الوسائل التوجيهية في حياة الإنسان؛ حيثُ تميل النفس الإنسانية إلى سماعها؛ لما لها من أثرٍ في النفس وانفعالاتها، وخاصةً حين يتخيل المرء نفسه داخل الحوادث الواقعة فيها، كما تثير في نفس المستمع مشاعر وأحاسيس تجعله يشعر بمشاركته الوجدانية لأشخاص القصة.[٣]
قصص رعب 2020
موقع مواضيعى
قصة البطة القبيحة
قصص اطفال 2020

----------

